# New to the Home Theater area.



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all, I've been doing a little bit of research on getting a home theater system, I don't have enough knowledge to assemble the entire system myself so I've gone about hiring a local company to recommend a system that works for me. However, being that I am lacking in knowledge about what I need and do not need, I am unsure if the price of the system proposed is accurate. I'm looking at a $11-12k budget, so this system comes up a bit much after the ~3k in installation fee. I'd appreciate if anyone could help me trim the fat, maybe telling me what I do or do not need off this list.

Equipment
1 JVC DLA-RS15 1080p High Definition Front Projector
1 Vutec XWF 92 92” Vision X Sound Screen
1 Integra DTR 20.2 7.1 Surround Receiver
1 Sony BDP S570 Blu Ray DVD Player
1 APC G5BLK Surge Protection with Power Conditioning
1 APC INWALLKITBLK In-wall Surge Protection Kit
3 Canton INWALL500LCR LCR Front Speakers
2 VP Surround In-ceiling Surround Speakers
1 Velodyne Impact 12 In-room Subwoofer
1 Universal MX 900 Programmable Remote Control
1 Universal MRF 350 RF Gateway for MX 900
1 Chief RPA 233 Projector Ceiling Mounts
1 Tributaries 7DH-060 Series 7 6 meter HDMI Cables
2 Tributaries 5DH-020 Series 5 2 meter HDMI Cables
1 Middle Atlantic RK 16 16 Space Equipment Rack
1 Middle Atlantic RKW-HD Caster Set
3 Middle Atlantic U2 Utility Equipment Shelve
Tributaries 14/2 Speaker Wire
Tributaries CAT6(2) Siamese CAT 6 Wire (Video Wire)
Tributaries CAT 5 Single CAT5 (Control Wire)
Tributaries RG6 Single Coax Cable
Home Theater System Totals
Materials and Equipment $12,248.14
Sales Tax $612.41
Installation $1,995.00
Total Installed Price $14,855.55

Vutec 92" XWF Projection Screen Vutec 1 ea $ 1,950.00 $ 1,950.00
w/Sound Screen $ -
Integra DTR 20.2 Integra 1 ea $ 600.00 $ 600.00
Sony DBPS 570 Sony 1 ea $ 179.00 $ 179.00
JVC DLA RS15 JVC 1 ea $ 4,900.00 $ 4,900.00
Canton INWALL500LCR Bay 3 ea $ 349.00 $ 1,047.00
VP 65 Surround 1 PR $ 550.00 $ 550.00
Velodyne Impact 12 Veldoyne 1 ea $ 379.00 $ 379.00
Universal MX 900 Universal 1 ea $ 400.00 $ 400.00
Universal MRF 350 Universal 1 ea $ 249.00 $ 249.00
Tributaries 7DH-060 Tributaries 1 ea $ 220.00 $ 220.00
Tributaries 5DH-020 Tributaries 2 ea $ 66.00 $ 132.00
APC INWALLKITBLK APC 1 ea $ 180.00 $ 180.00
APC G5BLK APC 1 ea $ 200.00 $ 200.00
Tributries 14/2 Speaker Wire Tributaries 1 500ft $ 275.00 $ 275.00
Tributaries CAT6 (2) Wire Tributaries 50 per Foot $ 0.90 $ 45.00
Tributaries CAT5 Wire Tributaries 50 per Foot $ 0.16 $ 8.00
Tributaries RG Coax Tributaries 75 per Foot $ 0.22 $ 16.50
Misc Install Materials Misc 1 ea $ 250.00 $ 250.00
Middle Atlantic RK16 Mid Atl 1 ea $ 181.18 $ 181.18
Middle Atlantic RKW-HD Mid Atl 1 ea $ 81.00 $ 81.00
Middle Atlantic U2 Mid Atl 3 ea $ 68.82 $ 206.46
Chief RPA 233 Chief 1 ea $ 199.00 $ 199.00

TOTAL $ 11,278.28 
$ 12,248.14


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Those cable prices are typical installer markup prices. See if you can provide your own cables and get them from monoprice for 1/10th the cost. However, because you are having them do the install, this may not be possible.

Other than that, there really isn't much you can trim without a quality drop. You could go to the Epson 9700 UB and save ~$2000 (if you buy it yourself and don't pay retail), but you may be sacrificing black levels over the JVC.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall is right on about the Cable Prices. Purchase the same Cables from Monocable and you will save a rather large amount.

I am not sure about that AVR. The 20.2 is an outgoing Model and the new Onkyo lineup on which the Integra is based off uses a much better Video Processor in Marvell Qdeo as opposed to the Faroudja used in the 20.2
Onkyo and presumably Integra's more expensive AVR's use an even better VP with HQV Vida that is fantastic.

Also, even Onkyo's cheapest x09 Series offers Networked Connectivity as well which is quite nice for Streaming Music from your PC, updating Firmware, having access to 7500 Channels of Internet Radio and more. Long story short, I would seriously consider a different AVR.

I am a big fan of JVC's DILA Projectors which is pretty much identical to Sony's SXRD. Without a price breakdown on each Component, I am not sure what they are charging you for the PJ, but Sony makes some excellent SXRD Front Projectors that are very competitively priced.

Middle Atlantic makes fantastic Stands and are somewhat the de facto choice in High End Custom Installations. Canton makes nice Speakers, but I am not a huge fan of In Walls. Especially as you are going to have a Screen where you can setup the front 3 Channels behind the Screen provided you use a Screen that is Designed for such purposes.

I am not sure how many Custom Installers are in your area, but if there are a number, it really would be worthwhile to get some competing Bids. Realize that the Consultant will advocate whatever Brands that they are a Dealer of and be dismissive of competitors Brands. Realize that there is obviously a conflict of interest in this respect.

While you can save a fortune by being more hands on, for many time is money. If you want an HT where you pretty much just write a Check and be done with it, something like the HT described would be fine. However, if you are interested in getting the best possible Components for your Money and want to take a more proactive approach, we will be here to provide you with as much help as we can. If there is another Custom Installation HT Dealer in your Area, I would definitely recommend getting another Bid just to see what else is out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Price listed on the projector is $4,900, and according to the projector people, is a discontinued model. I'm not sure what the equivalent new model would be, but I'd be asking for that one, especially if they are going to charge you close to retail.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good call on the PJ. I should have looked more closely at the bottom of the Post as it details the Unit Prices.
JJ


----------



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for all the feedback and info, I ended up editing and have arranged to get this system put in:

thoughts?


----------



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/9503/unledasdy.png

edit: sorry for the double post- I'm new so I couldnt post a direct link to the system specs. Added spaces in the url


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS Mamiya

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Without prices for each individual piece, it's hard to say if the prices are reasonable. Do you have an Itemized list?

If not, it looks like a good system, and if it's in your budget, go for it. At the end of the day, you'd save a lot of money doing the purchasing and installations yourself, and you'd also spend a lot of time. I'd do my own install, but I've got the knowledge (and a bit of the time). In your situation, you're paying for someone else's time and expertise.

Do you have a desire to attempt the installation yourself, or do you just want to write the check and have it done?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Mamiya and welcome..


----------



## Mamiya (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have the time, expertise or the knowledge to do self installation, much less hunt for each piece. So I ended up ordering this system, just checking with everyone, in terms of quality, how does it grade, I did a little research and it came out good, but I'd like a better opinion, other than mine.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

From my perspective, the quality is fine. You're going to have a big screen and dynamic sound.

But, I'm guessing I'm not going to be invited over for popcorn and a movie regularly. You need to let your ears and eyes be the judge. When it's done, if you're happy, then you did well. If not, you call the company back up and tell them what you're unhappy with.


----------

